

Parallel compiler maker Cilk Arts bought by Intel - blasdel
http://www.cilk.com/

======
blasdel
This should finally put an end to their licensing wankery (which has been
toned down several times): [http://www.cilk.com/multicore-blog/bid/7191/The-
Case-for-a-N...](http://www.cilk.com/multicore-blog/bid/7191/The-Case-for-a-
New-Open-Source-License)

~~~
wmf
Yes, but Intel may "fix" the license by just making it proprietary like most
of their other development tools. IMO the worst part about the Cilk++ license
is that I just don't understand it. (I suppose if I actually used Cilk++ I
could ask them for a clarification.)

Sometimes I think it's too bad that the Open Source Definition pretty much
marginalized any innovation in open source licensing; OTOH most licensing
"innovation" is evil anyway.

